# The HK VP9



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I have come to really like this pistol. It really is an extremely well made pistol, handles well and I think has the best trigger on any striker fire pistol available. If you have not had a chance to get acquainted with this pistol, I definitely encourage you to do so. You won't be disappointed. It retails for around $600, which is very competitive in this market.

Short video presentation:


----------



## Chris3425 (Feb 22, 2013)

Great looking gun, I'd love to have one. Good to hear it has a great trigger.


----------



## mdbullet223 (Jan 29, 2015)

I love my VP9. I paid 665.00 for mine but it came with night sights and a 3 15 round mags. I just need to get out and shoot it more.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Great choice - I bought one several months ago and love it!


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

Very happy with my HK VP9 it's a great shooting 9mm. also I love how simple it is to take down for cleaning.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

The VP9 is definitely a fine pistol but if you're looking for the best trigger in a striker fired, polymer framed pistol the Walther PPQ still beats it. Another good contender is the new Sig P320c. Actually we're fortunate there are so many really good pistols of this type in the market for us to choose from. I've shot all 3 and like all 3.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

mag318 said:


> The VP9 is definitely a fine pistol but if you're looking for the best trigger in a striker fired, polymer framed pistol the Walther PPQ still beats it. Another good contender is the new Sig P320c. Actually we're fortunate there are so many really good pistols of this type in the market for us to choose from. I've shot all 3 and like all 3.


Not by my estimation. In fact, I chose the VP9 over the PPQ b/c of the trigger. I think it all boils down to preference. Both are great triggers, but they are different. I prefer the shorter take up on the VP9 to the longer take up on the PPQ, but wrt the break, both are crisp and clean, one no better than the other. I do like the trigger on the P320c, and will likely add that to my stable at some point.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Basically the differences between the PPQ and VP9 are so small to boil down to just individual preference. They could almost be clones for the most part, as all these strikers are becoming. I have the PPQ and am quite happy with it. I think whichever you practice and train with would be just fine.

I just added a small green laser to my PPQ so am learning to work with that.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I agree with all of the above. These pistols are all so good now it boils down to personal preference or if you're like me buy all three. For carry I still prefer a DA/SA pistol just for the safety factor. Both the VP9 and the PPQ have fully cocked strikers and even those pistols with partially cocked strikers have had their shares of what no one talks about, NDs.


----------

